# At the end / In the end



## Capricornus

Holas,

He entrado en una duda respecto a usar at the end and in the end. Yo juraba que sólo había una manera que era AT THE END. For example:

- At the end of the movie ...
- At the end of the meeting, ...

¿O es que en estos casos se utilza in the end?

¿Me ayudan a clarificar esto por favor?

Mil gracias.


----------



## john55

at the end = a definite short time period or point in time 

in the end = indefinite time period having ended, eventually

In the end they decided to .........

saludos john


----------



## rudyard

Capricornus said:
			
		

> Holas,
> 
> He entrado en una duda respecto a usar AT THE END and IN THE END. Yo juraba q sólo había una manera q era AT THE END. For example:
> 
> - At the end of the movie ...
> - At the end of the meeting, ...
> 
> O es q en estos casos se utilza IN THE END?
> 
> Me ayudan a clarificar esto por favor?
> 
> Mil gracias.



As said before, you are using it correctly. Do you have any examples where you have seen "in the end"?


----------



## irisheyes0583

"In the end" to me has the feeling of "al fin y al cabo"... it has a doomsday-ish (sad) feeling to me. I don't think I would really use it to express anything good that I ended up doing (hehe... I'd say "I ended up doing...").


----------



## blancalaw

Hi, perhaps I can give more examples.
At the end of the movie we will go to the restaurant. = *When *and *after* the movie ends we will eat at a restaurant.

In the end of the movie the little girl dies.  = *Near the conclusion *of the movie (about 5 to 20 minutes before the end) the girl dies.


----------



## rizitos

Una pregunta...cuando uso "at the end" o "in the end", o mejor dicho cual es la diferencia??.

Por ejemplo en estas oraciones:

Everything turned out well... the end of the story
He was shy at first but .... the end he asked her to marry him...

Hay alguna diferencia en el uso th estas dos frases?

Gracias!


----------



## JAI GURU DEVA OM

Hola,

Lo que yo tengo entendido es que " at the end" es comunmente empleado para dirigirse a lugares específicos.  Ahora, "in the end" es más como " finally"

De todas formas no está demás esperar por futuras opiniones. 

Om Shanti


----------



## Aquical

Si la hay porque si traduces la idea de at the end sería, 
Todo salió bien *al final de la historia* y
Al principio estaba tímido pero *al fin* me pidió que me casara con él.


----------



## rizitos

Thank you for your responses, but i'm still a little confused :S. If someone knows the difference between the 2 of them, or maybe examples?. Well..thank you all anyways


----------



## geminisi

Hi, everybody!
I have a little problem with prepositions as well as all English students. I would like to ask if I should use in/at the end and if it makes a different in meaning. And what about at/in the beginning! Is there a different too?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Prometo

Can you re-phrase your questions?  They're not clear.


----------



## Ana_Fi

I think it changes a little bit:
· at the end: you are explaining what happened at that moment
· in the end: you are explaining the result of the whole process

At/in the beginning: I think it is in the beginning.


----------



## geminisi

Prometo said:


> Can you re-phrase your questions? They're not clear.


 
I just wanted to know which preposition (in or at) I should use _ the end, _ the beginning! Whether I can use both prepositions or not and whether it makes a difference in meaning or not!
Is it clear now?


----------



## Prometo

_ Is it clear now?_ 

Quite, thank you.  Ana_Fi (#3), understood you better than I did.  Do you know Spanish?

_At_ and _in_ are often prepositions of place (or place in time).  My sense is that AT might be (ever so) slightly more specific, less vague than IN when used with the end.  You would preferably say: At the end of the road, At the end of his life, At the end of your rope (idiom), At the end of that song, At the end of her illustrious career -- these give an idea of exactness more so than_ In_ would (at least to my thinking).

_In the end_ sounds to me a bit less definite or time-explicit: In the end, I found she did not love me; Make sure you wash your hands in the end; In the end, the home team turned out to be the champs...

I believe the same goes for _the beginning_, in general...


----------



## lokita

Hello, what is the difference between:
*at the end *and *in the end*?

Thank you


----------



## Lis48

"At the end", at the point at which something stops. "I think the film´s a bit weak at the end." 
 "In the end", finally after a long time. "In the end I got a visa to go to Russia."
 "At" suggests a shorter time period just as we say "at the weekend" but "in the week."  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## tucu06

Hola lokita  I found this link, it might be a little bit late for this post request, but it might be helpful for other people with the same doubt: http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/grammar/archive/prepositions01.html Hope you find this helpful!


----------



## andoni.r

Hello,

What is the different between, AT the end & IN the end?

Thanks


----------



## Judica

Hello and welcome!

At the end of = al fin, al final de

In the end = eventualidad, al final


----------



## PMABC

Good question!!

I think "at the end" is used when you mean the final part of something, i.e.
At the end (of the street)
At the end (of the day)
At the end (of the story)

But you use "in the end" when you are narrating something and you mean "finalmente", "total", "después de todo", "al final" ...

In the end, it was only a defenless little mouse

Anyway, that's the way I see it, let's wait for the native speakers' opinion

; )


----------



## sophiablueeyes

Al *final* del día, fuimos al cine.
_At the end_ of the day, we went to the cinema_._

- ¿Dónde está el baño?
- _At the end_ of the corridor_._

Queríamos ir al cine pero, al fin, no tuvimos tiempo.
We wanted to go to the cinema but,_ in the end,_ we didn't have time.

- ¿Cómo termina el cuento de hadas?
- _In the end,_ the princess marries the prince.

A crossover comes with:
"*Al fin y al cabo*" 
ej. Al fin y al cabo, no podíamos evitarlo.
1: At the end of the day [una frase hecha figurativa], we couldn't avoid it.
O
2: In the end, we couldn't avoid it.


----------



## Judica

This is, for some reason, hard to explain. 

In the end (eventually), I saw that she was right. 
In the end, he died peacefully in his sleep.
In the end, there was no more food left.
In the end, things worked out better than we initially thought.

At the end of the movie, the main character died. 
At the end of the day, the sun sets.
At the end of the game, we sang our team song.
Sonia lives at the end of the street.
We see the light at the end of the tunnel.

I would say "in the end" carries a reflection on some type of circumstance. 

"At the end" can refer to general location, time-frame, activity, etc.


----------



## for learning

Hello!
¡Hola!
Acabo de escuchar en la radio la explicación a dicha pregunta. Por un profesor nativo de habla inglesa. La explicación que da es sencillísima:

At the end (of something).
In the end.

Esta sería la única diferencia. "At the end" va seguido de "_of something_" e "In the end" no.

Ej: "At the end of the meeting things turned right."
     "In the end everything turned right".

P.D: Los ejemplos son invención mía.

Saludos. Regards.


----------



## aqica

Tengo una duda a la hora de utilizar estas expresiones "At the end" o "In the end".
Por favor, me podriais explicar con un ejemplo la diferencia entre ambas? muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Lavernock

aqica said:


> Tengo una duda a la hora de utilizar estas expresiones "At the end" o "In the end".
> Por favor, me podriais explicar con un ejemplo la diferencia entre ambas? muchas gracias.
> Saludos




Se usa "At the end" al final de algo concreto. At the end of the month/street/story/book/film. 

Se usa "in the end" al hablar del desenlace final de una situación. 

In the end he was sent to prison/they got married/he signed the contract/she gave birth to twins.


----------



## aqica

muchas gracias,con los numerosos ejemplos me ha quedado claro.
un saludo


----------



## Lavernock

Un Placer


----------

